# how many times can you make broth from chicken bones?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

We had 28 chickens butchered and I've been cooking some, cutting some, freezing etc. 

I cooked 6 chickens yesterday between the pressure cooker, pots, and slow cooker. Strained to save the stock, took the meat off and froze it. Now why is it so hard to throw the bones away!? Can I pressure cook them all again and get anything else out of them or is it time to throw in the towel?


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

The stock is full of vitamins, minerals and gelatin from the bones. I would think if you keep going you would end up with "poorer" stock.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes, I agree... but it would be better than water when called for in recipes, and if I added some canned tomatoes for soups...

am I being too much of a tightwad? Maybe I'll just ask my husband to throw them out while I am not looking. Of course, that would mean my husband would take out the trash something I'm not sure he knows how to do;


----------



## PNWest (Mar 15, 2010)

FWIW, I do my bones twice. First time when cooking the meat. Second time cover picked over bones with water, onion and 2T. vinegar. Vinegar softens the bones and leeches out all the vitamins & calcium.

I find there is not much taste in the second cooking broth, & it needs to be amended with meat essense. But, it is good for a person.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Try roasting them first for the second time around. On top of mire poix. Then throw everything into a pot as you would any time you make stock. There is a term for using bones a second time, but it escapes me now.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

At the point that you are right now, I put the bones on a pan and roast them at a low temp until they're nice and brown (not over brown, just brown), THEN I use them, and an arrangement of veggies (onions, carrots, celery) to make stock. Simmered low and slow for quite a while, it's the best stock there is.

dawn


----------

